# Smashwords List - NO LONGER BEING UPDATED



## kinbr

This list is no longer being updated.


----------



## Geoffrey Thorne

FROM THE GRIM ARCANA

Geoffrey Thorne *THE PRICE OF SALT* .99
Geoffrey Thorne *THE COST OF OPENING* .99

STAND ALONE

Geoffrey Thorne *RED/shift* .99


----------



## plumboz

*Boomerang* is $1.99 at Smashwords. Half price coupon good through Feb. 28 makes it $0.99!

Alan


----------



## PhillipA82

Cool thanks


----------



## ASparrow

I just re-read my book thoroughly for the first time since I released it and OMG! It may have some redeeming qualities, but man is it a flawed piece of writing. Awkward phrasing. Clunky mechanics. Extraneous dialogue. Not to mention some of the empty characters. I should never have released it so soon, if ever.

My conclusion: it's WAY overpriced. I will refund cash to anyone who purchased it at full price. I'm tempted to retract it, but instead I'm just going to make the free coupon permanent. I apologize to the indie professionals here for tainting their craft by association. Please, do yourself a favor and read some of the other fine stuff on this list first.


----------



## JennaAnderson

ASparrow said:


> I just re-read my book thoroughly for the first time since I released it and OMG! It may have some redeeming qualities, but man is it a flawed piece of writing. Awkward phrasing. Clunky mechanics. Extraneous dialogue. Not to mention some of the empty characters. I should never have released it so soon, if ever.
> 
> My conclusion: it's WAY overpriced. I will refund cash to anyone who purchased it at full price. I'm tempted to retract it, but instead I'm just going to make the free coupon permanent. I apologize to the indie professionals here for tainting their craft by association. Please, do yourself a favor and read some of the other fine stuff on this list first.


Sorry to hear all this. I am a relatively new author too. I encourage you to run your story past test readers with different strengths. Review their input. Take what you want and politely ignore the rest. Then run it past a proofreader for grammar, punctuation, and spelling. I'm not saying this because I am perfect or an expert but because I need lots of help with my work. I have lots of friends and family members who have helped me.

Good luck.


----------



## ASparrow

I didn't mean to hijack this thread. There are some great bargains on Smashwords, and many of them are on this list. You might be surprised at the quality of some of the completely free work as well (if you haven't already sampled them).


(Thanks guys. I'm still plugging away. It just amazes me how blind I can be no matter how many times I return to a work. Some things I can fix on the fly. Other things pop up only when I haven't looked at the work in months.)


----------



## daveconifer

Sparrow, that's a typical writer reaction, I think.  I know I always react that way and I just finished rewriting one of my wrestling books from 2004.

I've read you, though.  It's good quality wordage.  Trust all the good reviews I've read of Xenolith -- it's good stuff so quit fretting.


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes

Thanks kinbr for starting this topic ...... and for including my books!  

Have a Great Day!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Don't feel badly ASparrow. I've published about 1.5 million words so far, and in revising my earliest work for both revision relauches and less bombasitc maintenace releases (the beauty of POD and eBook), I can't believe that these were written by the same author. However, that being said, they were worthy of their pioneer launch and now will be the shiniest pennies in the piggy bank.   There is nothing wrong with self-criticism. Although I'm allowing the revision novels to be available for FREE for the first 2 weeks after relaunch for eBook readers to replace (or new readers to sample), refunds are not my business, but Amazon's, and I haven't had one in 3,700 sales. So although I shudder when I read some of my earlier works, I know that there are even earlier ones that will never see the light of day, and eight more manuscripts that will get the benefit of experience. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## ASparrow

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Don't feel badly ASparrow. I've published about 1.5 million words so far, and in revising my earliest work for both revision relauches and less bombasitc maintenace releases (the beauty of POD and eBook), I can't believe that these were written by the same author. However, that being said, they were worthy of their pioneer launch and now will be the shiniest pennies in the piggy bank.  There is nothing wrong with self-criticism. Although I'm allowing the revision novels to be available for FREE for the first 2 weeks after relaunch for eBook readers to replace (or new readers to sample), refunds are not my business, but Amazon's, and I haven't had one in 3,700 sales. So although I shudder when I read some of my earlier works, I know that there are even earlier ones that will never see the light of day, and eight more manuscripts that will get the benefit of experience.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Thanks Ed. I'm still skulking under my stone, but at least I'm writing. No promo for Xenolith, though until I can feel good about it again.


----------



## ChrisD

Here's mine:

Chris Dolley Magical Crimes , Fantasy, Mystery $0.99 at Smashwords.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Thank you for including my books in your list. That's kind of you.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## cheerio

thanks for the update


----------



## daveconifer

Hi Kin,

I'd be thrilled if you changed the genre for Throwback and FireHouse from "YA Wrestling" to "YA, Amateur Wrestling."

No offense to Hulk Hogan and The Rock but these stories are more Dan Gable, Rulon Gardner and Cael Sanderson.  Olympics, not WWF.

No biggie either way -- it's always a sore point with us 'real' wrestling folks.

Thanks!

...dave


----------



## NAmbrose

Kinbr,

It would be terrific if you could add mine to the mix-- A Small Matter of Destiny --Fantasy (Historical) $1.99 @ Smashwords.

Thank you so much!

Nicolas Ambrose


----------



## daveconifer

kinbr said:


> Hi Dave! I can see how those would be very different types of books! Just changed the genre on both.


Thanks, Kin. The curse on my sport is that it has the same name as that other thing.


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Hi Kinbr
The next time you update your Smashwords list, could you add my title?

Title: Cyberdrome
Genre: Science Fiction Thriller / Cookbook
Price: $2.99
Link: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7021

Thanks! 
Joseph Rhea

p.s. It's not really a Cookbook!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

kinbr said:


> Updated the list with books by the following author:
> * Elmore Hammes


Wow, thanks so much for taking the initiative to add authors on your own. I just saw this thread, went to take a look and add my books in and found out you had already done so on my behalf.

It is nice to see such a long list of affordable books, many by our own board members.
Elmore


----------



## Guest

Please add The Resurrection of Deacon Shader ($1.25)

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9126

Thanks.


----------



## yellowstonegirl

My new conspiracy thriller "Burden of Proof" is on Smashwords for $1.52 I originally had it at $4, but with so many priced under $3 it's hard to convince someone to pay more for your novel. I am giving 50% of profits from novel to American Red Cross for Haiti Relief and I figured the more sold, the more opportunities readers have to enjoy the book and it's still.50 for Haiti Relief.

Burden of Proof Plot Synopsis: In 2001 after seven innocent Americans open their mail, they die from inhaling deadly doses of the fictional Thorax toxin. Thorax causes trouble breathing and cardiac arrest. The U.S. government instantly labels the attacks as biological warfare from abroad. The Thorax Terror becomes a leading catalyst for U.S. entry into a controversial war in the Middle East.

Flash forward to 2007. Americans have grown tired of the war and distrust the current administration. When a plan is set in motion by nine D.C. power players to bury the truth behind the Thorax Terror, it becomes a race against time to unravel a web of conspiracy that could shake the foundations of the U.S. democratic system.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7851

My websites:
http://www.adelelassiter.com
http://www.goodreads.com/adelelassiter


----------



## vwkitten

Please add

Chasing Illusions ($0.99 with coupon code TH34G until April 1, 2010)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9180

Thanks,
Trish =)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Last night I cut the prices on all my books to $1.

The Birth of the Peacekeepers
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4216

The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4315

The Peacekeepers. Liberty or Death. Book 3.: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4349

The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4.: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4354

The Peacekeepers. Descent into Madness. Book 5.: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4358

Adventures in Reading. 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669

The Kindle versions were also lowered, but it will be a few days before the new prices take effect.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you. 

I'm sorry to cause the work for you, but I've been contemplating this price shift for some time now. I wanted to try to set the price for the series in such a manner that the customer can get the entire five book peacekeeper series for five bucks.

I'll probably leave them at that price through the coming month and then change the prices in March. A month should give most ardent collectors the time needed to acquire the set.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## TC Beacham

Thank-you for including my books - that was very nice of you!


----------



## Jay Hartman

Please add the following:

"How To Eat Fruit"
Short Story by Anne Brooke
Literary Fiction
$1.00

*The Blurb:*

_When Jacob meets an unknown woman in a cafe, he begins a series of sensual encounters, the like of which he has never experienced before. During that summer, he learns many things but, when autumn comes, will he have learned enough to stay with her?_

We're calling this one literary fiction, but it definitely has a romance element to it.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9216?ref=kindleboards

Best,
Jay Hartman
Editor-In-Chief
UntreedReads.com


----------



## daveconifer

Thanks, Kin.

Just so everybody knows, I'm taking off my promoter hat in two weeks because I want to get back to writing.  I'm sure I'll be lurking around here but I'm probably not going to be doing much pitching.  I'll most likely let these coupons expire without setting up new ones (except for Operation eBookDrop)...


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

One of my short pieces, _Regenerated_, is now *free* on Smashwords.

Cela had always hoped she'd find Jorgen again someday...but was this really Jorgen? A tenderly bitter science fiction tale of love and giant lizards by the author of _The Ryel Saga_.

Red Adept's five-star review calls it "a terrific, unusual story of truly dedicated love."

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3196


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

kinbr said:


> Hi Carolyn! I just added 'Regenerated' to the list, along with your books in 'The Ryel Saga'.
> 
> They were also added to today's update post.


Thanks so much, kinbr.  Greatly appreciated!

CK


----------



## vwkitten

Oh you're evil actually -- thank you for posting my books =) but now I've got more books I just had to get off the list...

No really, thanks for keeping this list, it's wonderful.
Trish


----------



## scottnicholson

Hey, thanks! My supernatural thriller The Red Church http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8202 is $1.99 at Smashwords and the story collection Flowers http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9428 is $2.99, and the novella Burial to Follow http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8500 is 99 cents.

Scott Nicholson


----------



## Adele

THANK YOU kinbr!


----------



## Guest

Chabge in price:

The Resurrection of Deacon Shader is now $1.99 on Smashwords but can be bought for only 99c with the coupon AW55Z

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9126


----------



## daveconifer

Hi Kin,

I'll try to come back and mention it in a few days, but my Smashwords coupons are expiring on Monday and I'm not going to renew them for a while.  Sales have been decent on Kindle and I want to see what happens yada yada yada (plus I'm now switching from promoter to writer for a while).  Thanks!


----------



## LCEvans

Thanks for adding We Interrupt This Date! I'm putting Night Camp out on Smashwords very soon. Working on it now.


----------



## Greg Smith

Hi Kinbr:

Here's my thriller available through smashwords (and all its associated channels) as well as Kindle.

J. Gregory Smith, Final Price,  1.99

Thanks!

Greg Smith


----------



## jseay

I have recently released my new eBook entitled Prosper in the Spirit on Smashwords. The ebook contains eighteen Christian devotionals. Only 99 cents! Please add my ebook to this list.

Here is the link:
Prosper in the Spirit on Smashwords

Thank you very much.

Sincerely,

Jaye E. Seay


----------



## SpearsII

My Wife's historical novel _I Serve: A Novel of the Black Prince_ is now available on Smashwords.http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9549.

_Description from Smashwords:_ A TALE OF ARMS, OF DEATH, OF LOVE, AND OF HONOR Set against the turbulent backdrop of the Hundred Years' War, I Serve chronicles the story of Sir John Potenhale. A young Englishman of lowly birth, Potenhale wins his way to knighthood on the fields of France. He enters the service of Edward, the Black Prince of Wales, and immerses himself in a stormy world of war, politics, and romantic intrigue.

Happy reading adventures and thanks for this list.

David Spears.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Attempting to increase a bit of awareness for my series, especially since I should have the second book out in a few weeks. I added The Weight of Blood to smashwords, for the spiffy price of Free. Nabbed a solid 100 downloads in the first day, so even if only a fraction actually read it, that's 5-15 people who have read something I've written, and honestly, that is rather exciting. Any of you interested in a good old fashioned fantasy read, let me not-so-humbly recommend my own.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10005

David Dalglish


----------



## Alastair Dandy

Prayer for the Dead by Alastair Dandy (and that's me) is on Smashwords at "set your own price".


----------



## koland

Alastair Dandy - Prayer for the Dead - You set the price! (Literary, Historical)

price has increased to 2.99


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Kimbr:

Just to let you know that this morning I lowered the price of _*The Nan Tu - Southern Swallow Book I*_I to $1.00 on Smashwords.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7815

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides

kinbr,

I would like to thank you for the list work that you do for the smashwords books. Thanks in no small part to your list efforts, this has been my best month at smashwords since I set up the books.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hear, Hear!

Ed Patterson


----------



## AlexStone

_*Hauling Checks * _ is $1.99 on Smashwords with this code: EC23A (exp 3/20)

Catagory: Fiction/ Humorous, Transportation/ Aviation

Description: A comedy about the darker side of aviation. A cast of degenerate pilots, who work for a shady night time air cargo operation, take you on a flight through the unfriendly skies. The pilots abuse every reg in the book in their quest to make deadlines for their high value cargo. As the company falls on hard times, management resorts to questionable measures to save the failing airline.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5892


----------



## jseay

jseay said:


> I have recently released my new eBook entitled Prosper in the Spirit on Smashwords. The ebook contains eighteen Christian devotionals. Only 99 cents! Please add my ebook to this list.
> 
> Here is the link:
> Prosper in the Spirit on Smashwords
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jaye E. Seay


My ebook, Prosper in the Spirit, is now free on Smashwords for a limited time with coupon code GK65P!


----------



## jseay

jseay said:


> My ebook, Prosper in the Spirit, is now free on Smashwords for a limited time with coupon code GK65P!


Coupon expires on February 28, 2011


----------



## Jay Hartman

We've got a new release from Anne Brooke...and it's only $1!

*Dancing with Lions*
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10355

_When Michal, daughter of Saul, first sees David, she falls in love at once. But her father's enmity and greed stand between her and the man she longs for. When David is forced to flee, her life changes forever - but what will happen when he returns to claim her?_

Thanks for adding this to the list! It's available in Kindle format at both Smashwords and Amazon.

Best,
Jay Hartman
Editor-In-Chief
Untreed Reads Publishing, LLC


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

> Added the following title:
> * Kristie Leigh Maguire - Second Chances - $2.99 (Romance)


Thank you for adding my title!!!!


----------



## scottnicholson

I've made the novella BURIAL TO FOLLOW free at Smashwords in multiple unprotected formats--when a man dies in the Appalachian Mountains, Roby Snow must get his family to eat a very special pie...or else. Includes bonus excerpts and an essay.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8500
and http://www.hauntedcomputer.com/burialtofollow.htm

Hope you try a taste.

Scott Nicholson


----------



## sierra09

From today 3/7 thru 3/10 all three of my main novels on Smashwords will be free with the code RFREE (seems like it has the same code for all of them according to Smashwords).

Look for them at: https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/sierrarose My short holiday story is automatically free.


----------



## Jay Hartman

We've just released a new short story from author Ruth Sims, and it's only $1!

The Lawyer, The Ghost and The Cursed Chair
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10741

Also, for Read An Ebook Week, both of our releases from Anne Brooke will be available for free download with the standard coupon code being used for the sale (RFREE):

How To Eat Fruit: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9216
Dancing With Lions: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10355

Thanks!
Jay Hartman
Editor-In-Chief
Untreed Reads Publishing, LLC


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Macabre Ink Digital will be celebrating eBOOK WEEK in two ways. First off ... any title you buy from the entire Macabre Ink Digital lineup between the 7th and 13th of March will 50% off...the coupon code for this is: eBOOKWeek - this is good for any titles bought from Macabre Ink Digital. I should add that now until Midnight EST on the 8th there's another contest...every five dollars gets you an entry... Here are the Details on that.

In addition - the following Macabre Ink Digital titles at Smashwords have coupons from the 7th to the 13th - also 50 percent off:

Deep Blue Original Price: $4.99 Coupon Code: RAE50 eBookWeek Price $2.50 March 7-13

On the Third Day Original Price: $4.99 Coupon Code: RAE50 eBookWeek Price $2.50 March 7-13

The Fall of the House of Escher & Other Illusions Original Price: $3.99 Coupon Code: RAE50 eBookWeek Price $2.00 March 7-13

The Mote in Andrea's Eye Original Price: $4.99 Coupon Code: RAE50 eBookWeek Price $2.50 March 7-13

The Orffyreus Wheel Original Price: $4.99 Coupon Code: RAE50 eBookWeek Price $2.50 March 7-13

The Preacher's Marsh Original Price: $3.99 Coupon Code: RAE50 eBookWeek Price $2.00 March 7-13


----------



## Adele

In celebration of Read an E-Book Week you can get _The Legend of the Seahawk_ for $1.25 (50% off) at Smashwords, use coupon code RAE50.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Two of mine are discounted this week on Smashwords with the coupon for 25 percent off--Both "Catch an Honest Thief" and "Executive Lunch" are listed in the ebook specials!

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5791 (Executive Lunch)

Sedona is given the opportunity of a lifetime: play an up-and-coming executive with all the trappings of wealth with someone else footing the bill. The catch: find out who is stealing company funds before the criminals find out that their program is being debugged. Sedona runs into danger, the corporate glass ceiling, and an occasional chance at romance in her quest.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3798 (Catch an Honest Thief)

An Indiana Jones-style caper across the desert of New Mexico; high-tech gadgets, a mystery and a romance. Alexia must protect the crystals that power the city of Haven. Going undercover and stealing the crystals seemed like a great idea--until a real thief showed up. Confessing her undercover plans might help the security chief, but it would cost Alexia everything she holds dear.

Maria


----------



## patinagle

Book View Cafe Authors are offering discounts on a bunch of titles:

Ars Magica by Judith Tarr - $2.00 w/coupon RAE50 (expires 3/13)
Crown Duel by Sherwood Smith - $2.50 w/coupon RAE50 (expires 3/13)
Dreamer: A Novel of the Silent Empire by Steven Harper FREE w/coupon RFREE (expires 3/13)
Nightmare: A Novel of the Silent Empire by Steven Harper (stevenharper) - $1.50 w/coupon RAE50 (expires 3/13)
Glorieta Pass by P. G. Nagle - $2.50 w/coupon RAE50 (expires 3/13)
Lacing up for Murder by Phyllis Radford - $2.50 w/coupon RAE50 (expires 3/13)
Laldasa: Beloved Slave by Maya Kaathryn Bohnhoff - $2.50 w/coupon RAE50 (expires 3/13)
Taco Del & The Fabled Tree of Destiny by Maya Kaathryn Bohnhoff - $2.50 w/coupon RAE50 (expires 3/13)
Uncategorized by Sue Lange - $1.49 w/coupon RAE25 (expires 3/13)


----------



## Greg Banks

Kinbr,

Just wanted to thank you for including my ebooks here.


----------



## sarah.zettel

Book View Press is joining in with Smashwords for this weeks Read and Ebook promotion. Newly added to its on-sale catalog are the PATHS TO CAMELOT books by Sarah Zettel: In Camelot's Shadow, For Camelot's Honor, Under Camelot's Banner and Camelot's Blood, now all available at: http://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=Book+View+Cafe, all available this week only for $2.50.


----------



## sarah.zettel

Just added from Book View Press:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8741]Fools Paradise by Jennifer Stevenson http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8741[/url]

Backstage passions and family feuds ignite in this delightful and quirky romance, available from Smashwords.com, for the Read an Ebook Week price of $2.50


----------



## Elmore Hammes

All my titles that list for more than $1.00 are participating in the Smashwords.com e-book week promotion.

The following are all available at 50% off the regular $1.99-$2.99 prices, using coupon code RAE50 at check-out:

The Twenty Dollar Bill
Follow the path of a twenty dollar bill as it is stolen, given, spent or otherwise passed from person to person, traveling from place to place. No bombastic explosions, steamy sex scenes, political intrigue or cosmic encounters. Just slices of life from the people you walk by every day - glimpses into how ordinary people interact, how they think, how they feel and how they love.

The Cloud
A story of hope, love and redemption set against the stars. An unstoppable cloud hurtles through the cosmos, annihilating all life in its path. A lone survivor of an advanced civilization is rocketed from his doomed planet in an attempt to preserve a race, heading toward Earth, where he and a farm girl from Indiana must find a way to defeat the approaching menace. Science fiction space opera.

The Holmes and Watson Mysterious Events and Objects Consortium: The Case of the Witch's Talisman
Kevin and Ginny are best friends who spend their summer vacations exploring Sharper's Woods, pretending to be Sherlock Holmes and Mister Watson, and sometimes just sitting in their clubhouse. They find a strange object which summons a Witch - it will take all their courage and detective skills to defeat her! Middle-grade Fantasy/Mystery.

Formatting Your Paperback Book: 10 Simple Tips to Publishing a "REAL" Book
This short document is for authors wishing to self-publish through Print On Demand sites such as Lulu or Createspace. These 10 basic guidelines will make the interior of your book... NOT stand out! Too often self-published books scream "amateur" due to formatting. Much of this information is available online, however this puts it all in a simple and concise document focusing on common errors.

The books are all available in format suitable for transporting to your Kindle, as well as various other formats.
Thanks for taking a look.
Elmore


----------



## RavenRozier

*FREE* e-books for this week from Smashwords.com

_Last Door_ True, Psychological Thriller

Imagine a secret so evil that exposing it could destroy you or set you free.

This is the true story of a father reunited with his young son who discovers, over time, that the boy's mind is fractured into more than *400 multiple personalities* that protect his secrets. The family's lives are threatened when they discover he is also possessed by demons that seek to destroy them. The boy's mother offered her son up to a satanic cult and to abuses so horrific that they seem more like fiction than reality. How does this happen to a God-fearing family, and how do they deal with what is revealed to them? A young boy's secrets could destroy this family, or, at the very least, bring it to its knees. When the O'Neal family is threatened by mysterious forces, cultic rituals, and a labyrinth of obstacles, they find out how far they will go and how hard they will fight to save one of their own and themselves in the ultimate, real life battle of good verses evil.

Everybody has a secret. Some are darker than others. What would you do to protect your secrets?

_Iron Desire: The Legacy of Notre Dame Football Coach Frank Leahy_

In the world of football, Frank Leahy was as important as Beethoven to music, Shakespeare to dramatic poetry, Michelangelo to sculpture. Greatness was not thrust upon Frank. He achieved it through hard work and determination. But, first, he had to have the makings. From those makings, he was capable of going to town. By applying his formula for success, nothing could have kept him from achieving the heights he reached. The life story of Notre Dame football coach, Frank Leahy, is one of fiery inspiration, humor, and unwavering determination. From the family farm, to one of Knute Rockne's fighting Irish, to head football coach at the golden dome, Leahy's philosophy and antics, both on and off the field, illustrate a model for greatness and the fantastic stuff of legends.

https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/KRavenRozier Use coupon code: RFREE Happy Reading!


----------



## altworld

Please add my Smashwords ebook The Tether None Good to your list
With the RAE50 special code for read an ebook week (enter at checkout) you can pick it up for $1.68

You can view the book details here https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10624

Arigato,
Nick


----------



## mmefford

Hello,

I have WHOLE WORLD BLIND half off this week as well. The promotional code is RAE50. The link is http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6805.
Take care and good reading.

Mike Mefford


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Added another book to the Smashwords list....fifty percent off like the others:



Joined at the Muse

Joined at the Muse collects thirteen stories, two of which have never been published. They have one thing in common, a blending of the works of two creative minds. There is horror in this book, and fantasy, alternate history, science-fiction, and fantasy. Many of these are novellas. David Niall Wilson in collaboration with a host of talent! The Coupon Code is listed beneath the price.


----------



## Jay Hartman

We've just added two new titles to Smashwords, both of which are only $1:

"The Girl In The Painting" by Anne Brooke
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11117
_When Celia becomes obsessed with her grandmother's painting, she realises her life will never be the same again. How can she ever break free?_

"Mr. Newby's Revenge" by Ruth Sims
_http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11107_
_Tormented as a young boy, a man decides to settle the score and devises an intricate plan to get back at the one person who truly wronged him._

Hope you enjoy!

Best,
Jay Hartman
Editor-In-Chief
Untreed Reads Publishing, LLC
http://www.untreedreads.com


----------



## sierra09

Here is my latest book that just went on Smashwords:
Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel: Ian -$1.99
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11157


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Thanks for providing this thread!

Historical novels set in New Zealand.
Free:
Sentence of Marriage

$1.99:
Mud and Gold
Settling the Account
A Second Chance


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I just clicked publish on the DTP board at Amazon. I expect Peacekeeper 6, the Citadel to go live on Amazon Sunday or Monday, the twenty-first, or twenty-second respectively. The file has been updated at smashwords.com and is now live, and can be purchased for $2.99.

The Peacekeepers. The Citadel. Book 6
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10992

To celebrate the launch of this new book, I'm giving away two of my books for a limited time. Here is the information your readers will need to get the free copies:

Adventures in Reading. 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651
Coupon Code: ZM45D (free)

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669 
Coupon Code: UZ46T (free)

Thank you for this opportunity to mention the new release on Smashwords and Kindle, Kinbr.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for all your hard work in keeping this list up to date.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ami Braverman

Hey Kinbr,

Thanks for adding me to the list.
It's great to see how many people are interested in indie authors.
It's very comforting.

Ami Braverman


----------



## J.L. Penn

Hi kinbr,
Thanks for the opportunity! _The Cinderella Curse_ is available on Smashwords for $0.99. It's a chick lit/humor novella.

-Jenn


----------



## 5711

Thanks for doing this. My WWII noir thriller The Losing Role







is now out for Kindle and $1.99 for a limited time.

I hope you'll check it out along with my other books, which remain .99 for now.

Happy reading,
Steve


----------



## jseay

Hello,

I have released a new Christian devotional ebook on Smashwords entitled "Seeking after the Kingdom". The ebook is free at Smashwords. Please add this ebook to the list.

Thanks.

Here is the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11575


----------



## Jay Hartman

We've released another $1 short story! This time, it's by Bryl R. Tyne:

The Zagzagel Diaries: Forsaken
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11608
An unconventional guardian angel attempts to keep his gay charge from committing suicide, while wrestling with his own personal issues. This is the first in the Zagzagel Diaries series.

Thanks for adding it to the list. This is a really valuable resource!

Best,
Jay Hartman
Editor-In-Chief
Untreed Reads Publishing, LLC
http://www.untreedreads.com


----------



## Learnmegood

Learn Me Good is available at Smashwords for only $1.99! And the author (me) is always receptive to feedback!

Thanks!


----------



## Maria Hooley

I have a novel I just put up this morning. It's on smashwords already and priced at 1.49.

The link is http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11967.

The title is Dreamwalker. It is young adult urban fantasy/paranormal romance. Amazon is still going through the set-up process so it's not showing there yet.

Thanks!


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Just because it seems appropriate, I'm having another sale. This time, it's from now until just after Easter. The two novels, This is My Blood, and On the Third Day ( Featured today at the Indie Spotlight ), both involve Easter in one way or another. One is a re-telling of the Gospel through the eyes of Mary Magdalene, fallen angel and vampire&#8230;and the other is the story of Father Thomas, who experiences The Stigmata every Easter Mass&#8230;it grows powerful each year&#8230;can Father Prescott, "The Miracle Man," and Bishop Michaels, who believes (and secretly hopes) that it's all a hoax, unravel the mystery of what is happening? If they fail&#8230;are they ready for what happens on The Third Day?

The coupon code for On the Third Day is [email protected] Just use that to get 50 percent off.

The coupon code for This is My Blood is [email protected] - you can have both books for the price of one. Happy reading! Spread the word! Buy books.

If you would rather purchase your books through SMASHWORDS there are coupons there as well...

This is My Blood on Smashwords Coupon Code: HR53F
On the Third Day on Smashwords Coupon Code: GD34D

Happy Easter!


----------



## Greenkeeper

kinbr said:


> Steven Best - *Tales from the Green Book One: The Magic Flute* - Free w/code FP62U (exp ??) (YA Fantasy)


Just wanted to update that the free coupon expires April 23rd.


----------



## daringnovelist

Please add my new book to the list:

Camille LaGuire - The Whore of Freedom - $1.99 (Women's Ficiton/Romantic Adventure)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Almost forgot to post in here. My second book, The Cost of Betrayal (Fantasy), is listed at 99 cents at smashwords.

Thanks!

David Dalglish


----------



## aaronpolson

I have a collection of short, dark fiction, _The Bottom Feeders and Other Stories_, in two editions, http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/12261 (free), and http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/12263 ($.99 with four bonus stories). The tales run the gamut from dark fantasy to horror...giant beetles, vindictive ghosts, hotels with shifting rooms...good weird stuff. Thanks!


----------



## altworld

What a wonderful warm weekend, this is the type of weather you can take your ereader and it on the porch and enjoy the springs breeze. To celebrate this turn in weather, I am offering 50% off my debut novel The Tether None Good

All you need to do is type this special spring code in at checkout *EX24X*

This code will give you 50% off my Debut Novel The Tether None Good for the next 2 days. Ends midnight on April 12th

Now a little novel blurb - Sarah is a troubled teenage girl attending a Baltimore Private School. After experiencing a brutal kidnap she finds herself fighting for not only her life, but for her very soul and reality itself. When in one explosive moment she is handed a Tether which contains the power that could change the world for good or for evil. The only problem is good and evil become a matter of perspective and as she races for answers these lines become increasingly blurred.

Set against the back drop of Baltimore city. The Tether None Good is a dark urban fantasy that takes you on a helter-skelter one night journey through the eyes of Sarah into a reality that is disturbingly familiar, but has unearthly creatures stalking its shadows.

I hope you take advantage of this and check out The Tether None Good Thank you, and don't forget to use the code before it expires!!!


----------



## lyndahilburn

Hi, I'd love to be included. Two of my books sell on Smashwords for under $3.00:

The Vampire Shrink, $1.99
Undead in the City, $1.99

They're both urban fantasy romance

Lynda Hilburn
www.lyndahilburnauthor.com


----------



## Lisa Hinsley

Coombe's Wood is available on Smashwords for $0.99, here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6765

Thank you!


----------



## donna callea

kinbr,
Thank you for all your hard work in doing these lists. I have two books on smashwords, both 99 cents. Here are the links:

New Coastal Times (sort of sci-fi)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11066

The Haircut, A New Years Tale (love story)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11859


----------



## maryannaevans

Hi, Kinbr,

One of my short stories, "Starch", is free on Smashwords with a coupon code--
*Starch* 
Coupon code: VM25W 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11467
The surgeon has his scalpel in hand. Nurses and doctors hover around the unconscious patient. Life and death hang in the balance, and Nurse Crain is watching. She knows something that only one other person in this locked room can know...a dead man lies in the equipment closet. One of the people wielding scalpel and forceps killed him. Nurse Crain is not the kind of woman to let murderers go free.

Two of my short stories are $0.99:
*Mouse House*
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11409
Imagine you're the security chief at the world's largest theme park. Imagine that a mafioso succumbs to rat poison sprinkled on his breakfast apple strudel. Imagine that Peter Pan plummets to his death from a castle tower by lunch. If you fail to find the killer, company stock will be in freefall by dinner. Where can you turn for help? Fortunately, the sweet old hag in the basement sees all...

*A Singularly Unsuitable Word*
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10742
Bootleggers. Prohibition. The primeval Florida swamp. And eight-year-old Lila cowering on the riverbank as a drunken man hauls her teen-aged sister Iris away at gunpoint. If Iris fades away into the night with Jeb Gibson, Lila will never see her sister again. Gibson has every reason to think that he can get away with murder and more. But Gibson doesn't know little Lila...


----------



## maryannaevans

I also have a novel available for $1.99--_Wounded Earth_

*Wounded Earth*
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11404
Larabeth McLeod has a doctorate, patents, a successful environmental firm...and a secret. When a faceless voice on the phone threatens her life, she is paralyzed with fear. But when the man calling himself "Babykiller" threatens the child she gave up for adoption twenty-five years before, she knows she must act before he destroys her secret daughter and triggers nuclear disaster in the process.

Thanks for keeping this list, kinbr! I know it's a lot of work for you.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Kimbr:

For 2 weeks I'm offering Surviving an American Gulag for Free at Smashwords

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/109 Use Coupon Code XE87F (and if presented with a version choice upon check out select the 2010 version).

Edward C. Patterson
(smiling as this novel was Smashword's 109th book . . . and I've had earlier, 91st I believe. O Pioneers!  )


----------



## alainmiles

Hey kinbr

You were quick off the mark!  You listed my book and I hadn't even asked.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I don't think I'm on the list yet, so I'll add mine:

I have _Out of Time_ now as $1.50 http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/12644

and
_
Don't Mess With Earth_ is going for $2.50, but with coupon code #nf63e, you can get it for free until May 2, 2010.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/12126

Thanks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Great list, this

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jay Hartman

I know all of our authors were on one of the previous lists, but I'm not seeing them now. So I thought I'd repost here. All of our titles are $1, and they're all short stories:

Anne Brooke: How To Eat Fruit (Literature) http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9216
Anne Brooke: Dancing With Lions (Biblical Literature) http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10355
Anne Brooke: The Girl In The Painting (Lesbian Interest) http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11117
Anne Brooke: The Secret Thoughts Of Leaves (Contemporary Fantasy) http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/13352
Bryl R. Tyne: The Zagzagel Diaries: Forsaken (LGBT) http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11608
Ruth Sims: The Lawyer, The Ghost and The Cursed Chair (Humor) http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10741
Ruth Sims: Mr. Newby's Revenge (Drama/Thriller) http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11107

Thanks!
Jay Hartman
Editor-In-Chief
Untreed Reads Publishing
http://www.untreedreads.com


----------



## Jay Hartman

Whoops! Must've missed that update. Sorry about that!

Best,
Jay Hartman
Editor-In-Chief
Untreed Reads Publishing
http://www.untreedreads.com


----------



## altworld

Yesterday evening I got word that an Publishing Agent is interested in reading a sample (first 50 pages) of my debut novel - The Tether None Good. To celebrate this awesome news, I am dropping the price of None Good to $2.99 for the rest of its limited release life.

Here is the synopsis for None Good, the first book in The Tether series by Nick Davis (Me)

None Good is the story of Sarah Taylor, a troubled Baltimore school student. Sarah is not a doe eyed victim but a smart, sassy and sarcastic young lady who is not afraid to kick butt, and say what she thinks. She stumbles upon powerful device called a Tether that allows her to control an Angelic like bodyguard called Paul, and connects her to the mysterious source that allows her to cast indices (spells).

The story deals with her discovery of the Tether, and chronicles her journey through her first night as the Tethers Keeper. Sinister forces try to track her down to claim her and the device for themselves. She is aided in this journey by C.T., the Grandson of the original Tether Keeper. Together with C.T. they race against the darkness as Sarah discovers the powers she can tap into and how to control the Tethers Angelic Guardian Paul.

Set against the real world back drop of Baltimore city the story takes the reader through a reality that is disturbingly familiar, yet haunted by shadowy unearthly creatures. This is a frenetic paced chase novel set upon a dark urban fantasy. I think it appeals to mainstream fantasy readers, paranormal enthusiasts, and contains enough horror to draw in that audience too.

I hope you take advantage of this and check out The Tether None Good at its Limited Release price of $2.99 

You can pick up The Tether None Good at Smashwords.com by clicking here


----------



## CCrooks

kinbr,

Thanks for putting together these lists. I have an adventure romance novel on Smashwords for $0.99. Here's the link:

Thrill of the Chase (sports romance)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/13190

Here's the book blurb:

Sarah's a whiz at tuning engines and winning races. Winning Craig, the local drag race hero, proves more difficult. He only has eyes for gorgeous women who are hot in the sack, not grubby tomboys. Sarah's world gets an overhaul when her father hires Gordon. Soon she's torn not only between two men she wants, but between the drag race winner she is and the woman she feels pressured to become.

Thanks very much! 

- Christina


----------



## Greenkeeper

Could you please add Tales from the Green Book Two: The Wizard's Tome to the list? It is available for $0.99 at Smashwords and Amazon.


----------



## Lisa Hinsley

Hi kinbr,

Sorry to make more work for you, but Coombe's Wood has gone up to $2.99 (but Amazon have discounted it to $1.99 - not sure how long that will last) on Smashwords and Amazon. A Peculiar Collection remains at $0.99 on Amazon and pick your own price on Smashwords.

Thank you!

Lisa


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for all the hard work you put in on behalf of the authors and readers, Kinbr. That was a gracious service you performed for the community in general.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Welcome back, Kinbr.

You can add Brimstone and the Companions of Althea. For a limited time, the book will be available at Smashwords free. I'm sorry I can't state how long. That depends on the negotiations with the owner of Dialsoft. It could be there for weeks, but then again, I could be placed in a postion of having to take it down today. I have permission to have it online at free access to the public, but that will change if we sign a contract. Therefore, I suggest anyone wanting a free copy get it without delay.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15872

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Jay Hartman

The first entry says "publisher section included" but I'm not seeing it. Where should we be submitting if we're the publisher with titles $2.00 or under?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We Tweet Kindleboard threads and this one, all the time.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

_Hi there,

Would you add mine to the list? "Cameo the Assassin" priced at .99 and located here on Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16637

Thanks so much!
Dawn McCullough-White_


----------



## drhetal1

kinbr said:


> Updated the list with books by the following author:
> * Elmore Hammes
> 
> AUTHORS -- I will be adding the genre for each title over the next few days. If you want a more specific one than your book's category at Smashwords - please send me a PM with the genre.
> 
> I'm adding the Smashwords books as I find them on the board, but I'm sure there are some being missed. If you'd like your book included on the list - please PM me or post the info here.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks buddy for starting this thread and including my book


----------



## NoLongerHere

Bye


----------



## Katie Salidas

Can you add mine?

House of Immortal Pleasures - $1.99 (Paranormal Erotic Romance)


----------



## drhetal1

Get 100% discount on book for 2 weeks
coupon code = WK37R

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16949


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

THE LAST ANGEL - Steven Savile - Gabriel Rush takes a photograph of a beautiful sad-faced hooker in a down town bar and is stunned by what he sees when the picture is developed. At first he thinks it is a flaw in the photograph, but then he recognizes it for what it is, the mark of the Trinity Killer. It is the same mark that scars the faces of mutilated corpses that are turning up all over New York City. - Has been called "Angel Heart meets Silence of the Lambs" - Savile is an International Best-selling author...his thriller Silver has been described as everything that the Da Vinci Code should have been...

THE LAST ANGEL is only .99 at Smashwords, Amazon.com, and http://www.crossroadpress.com/catalog


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Free at Smashwords using SW100 Code until July 10 (and beyond, maybe) 

Bobby's Trace http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/91
Cutting the Cheese http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/92
No Irish Need Apply http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/93
Surviving an American Gulag http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/109
Turning Idolater http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/163
Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/316 
Look Away Silence http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2995

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## davidhburton

David H. Burton - The Second Coming - $1.50 w/code SWS50 (exp 7/31)(Fantasy)


----------



## stacyjuba

If you could add my mystery/romantic suspense novel Twenty-Five Years Ago Today, that would be great. It is regularly priced at Smashwords for $2.99 and is on sale for $2.24 through July 31, 2010. This is the link: 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/17652

Thank you!

Stacy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale - Free with code SW100 for the month of July

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18309


----------



## michaelbalkind

Thanks for the opportunity to post here and be added to your list.
My book Sudden Death is available on Smashwords for $.99
Dead Ball will aslo be available at Smashwords within a wek or two.

Sudden Death was endorsed by James Patterson, Clive Cussler & many others.

The Smashwords page link is: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18741


----------



## SarahBarnard

kinbr said:


> *Updated 7/29*
> 
> *Added the following titles:*
> * Sarah Barnard - *The Portal Between* - $1.00 w/code SWS50 (exp 7/31) (Fantasy)
> * Sarah Barnard - *The Portal Sundered* - $1.00 w/code SWS50 (exp 7/31) (Fantasy)
> * Leslie Ann Dennis - *Reason To Believe* - $1.50 w/code SWS50 (exp 7/31) (Romance)
> (Formats: Online, Epub, PDF, RTF, LRF, Palm Doc)
> 
> *Price lowered on the following title:*
> * Kyle W. Bell - *Detroit: A City on the Brink* - $1.00 w/code SWS50 (exp 7/31) (Non-Fiction)
> 
> *Complete list of Smashwords Bargain Books:*
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18605.msg352798.html#msg352798
> 
> Check the Free Books List for more great books!


Woohoo, thanks for including my books!


----------



## Five String

Can you add another? My mystery crime novel, Only money, about an ex-cop attorney who breaks up a mortgage scam ring. Here's the link:

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/ctolley

$2.99 cheap! Thanks so much.


----------



## terrycallister

Hello I'm brand new to Kindleboards, what a good idea this appears to be. I'll be watching this closely to see what's it's like. Seems a very friendly forum which is a refreshing change. Just to let you know I'm a Brit living in Spain so promotion of my books is difficult as I can't physically be there, so Ebooks are the ideal format for me. I have two books published on Smashwords:-

Time is on my Side - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/21252

This is a time travelling romantic comedy set in and around London. The hero James Campbell accidently discovers a portal through time, will it offer him romance, fame and fortune, find out as James romps into the past, present and future. Time is on my side is $1.95 from Smashwords.

The Catalytic Programme - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5917

David Levy unwittingly becomes involved in a plot to ruin the Wests economy. He approaches the authorities and that's when his problems really start. Can David live long enough to save himself and the world's finances.
The catayltic Programme is $1.95 with 33% off if you buy Time is on my Side as well, use Code ZQ49W.

I hope you enjoy my work.


----------

